# Meet my friend... His name, is Chaos.



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so the title really doesn't suggest anything really, but I think I shall keep my Chaos Marines and Marines apart. Because things might just get confusing . 

Here is my tester mini for my thousand sons. As I say it is a tester mini, and I was playing around with methods of painting, and settled on making them enchanted blue because its quite a nice colour to play with (also, after painting like 100 Ultramarines, I like blue...).

My method for painting them is as follows:

Undercoat in Regal Blue
Rough Coat in Enchanted Blue
Wash of Asurmen Blue
Rough coat of Enchanted Blue
Wash of Asurmen Blue
Few more coats of Enchanted Blue
Highlight with 70:30 Enchanted:Ice Blue
Highlight with Pure Ice blue.

Not sure on the gold though, would love some ideas, I use Games Workshop paints since they are easy for me to get hold of, and am looking for a nice method for painting gold.

Here is the model:


































Looking at the model, it seems that the blue is a little patchy, I shall fix this 


I shall update soon, since I am working on getting it done. Pics tomorrow I expect, since I have a free day .

-MC


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya.

I love the blue its very vibrant, can i suggest that you maybe add a thin wash to it to give it a little more depth? Also for final highlights just use a really light version of your blue colour. 

As for the gold. It looks neat and it has been applied well but it looks more yellow. DO you want to do an NMM gold or a metallic gold? 

These are gonna look great when you get a squad done, keep up the great painting. 

LTP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good so far man, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LTP said:


> Heya.
> 
> I love the blue its very vibrant, can i suggest that you maybe add a thin wash to it to give it a little more depth? Also for final highlights just use a really light version of your blue colour.
> 
> ...


It is just gonna be yellow . Going for a classic kinda look xD. These pics aren't as up to date as I'd like, because I have painted the gold on the helmet and on the legs. Its all coming together nicely . 
Thanks for the advice 



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looking good so far man, can't wait to see more.


Cheers man!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very nice so far MC! The yellow on the helmet has been painted very neatly indeed and the blue is very rich in colour, it really matches the 'classic' look you say you're trying to achieve.

I'd definitely second LTP's suggestions though .

Looking great anyway!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> It is just gonna be yellow . Going for a classic kinda look xD. These pics aren't as up to date as I'd like, because I have painted the gold on the helmet and on the legs. Its all coming together nicely .
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> Cheers man!


Cool fair enough well it looks good they definitely stand out .


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Sexy.
Like LTP said you need to add more depth to the model with shading and highlights. When I paint my models I paint the darkest colour first and then work up from that which gives natural shading. I work up to the basecoat, give a wash where needed, but I try not to use washes unless I'm painting TMM (Better than NMM  ) and bone. I then work up to highlights, the lines are thicker and more visible when the highlight is fairly dark, but thinner and in select places for extreme highlights. If you're going for an old school look this is probably the best way to do it as washes make it look totally different, more grimy and dark.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the finished model.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I really can't sit down and paint for a while.. 

Got a lot of the gold done down one leg though, and on the foot. Also, touched the blue on the leg up, and redid the highlights as they had faded or something. 

Here are some more pics:


























As you can see I need to touch the foot up, since I made a boo boo with the gold.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Ok, I really can't sit down and paint for a while..
> 
> Got a lot of the gold done down one leg though, and on the foot. Also, touched the blue on the leg up, and redid the highlights as they had faded or something.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Just one thing its been a while since i have used actual metallic paint lol but are you watering it down at all? I presume you are using GW paints? The paint on the helmet looks great but it looks a little thicker on the foot is all. Apart from that i think this guy will look great once you have finished him.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LTP said:


> Looking good. Just one thing its been a while since i have used actual metallic paint lol but are you watering it down at all? I presume you are using GW paints? The paint on the helmet looks great but it looks a little thicker on the foot is all. Apart from that i think this guy will look great once you have finished him.


Yeah, its all being watered down. I think it looks odd because I made a hash of it . I noticed it aswell, and in person it doesn't look thick just messy. 

Cheers!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

ah fair enough lol. I'm sure it will look better once you have rectified it


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I doubt I'll be updating for a while, my grandad died in the early hours of this morning. I'm still really choked up, he was the greatest bloke I knew, and he is gonna be sorely missed.

-Adam


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that fella, im sure everything will be ok.
I lost my mother 2 years ago so I know how you feel, everyone here at Heresy wishes you all well.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that mate hope you and your family are ok. Just take your time and there are loads of people on here to help you out if you need it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Deepest condolences.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, it means a lot really. I think I'm beginning to deal with it, and coping pretty well.

Got an exam next week aswell to cope with now! Then I have a couple of days off at the end of the week, so, may start painting then, depending on when the funeral is. 

-Adam


----------



## lillianbuffridge (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry about your grandad hope you get better soon.
Just one question are you waiting till youve done the detail on the chest before you put the arms on


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

lillianbuffridge said:


> Sorry about your grandad hope you get better soon.
> Just one question are you waiting till youve done the detail on the chest before you put the arms on


Yeah, all the bits are currently sat in a little box on my table . I wanted to really get these models looking nice once I'd got the hang of painting them.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

OK, time for an update me thinks.

Here is some pics of the rhino I have been painting in the same scheme as The Wraithlords, I've found the ink pretty tough to get a nice coat on, but from this pic it doesn't look that bad. Just takes time to get used to! I also have an update on the army as a whole, since I want to add aspects of Undivided troops in the army I have started thinking about fluff, and how I want to represent them. Anywho, on with the pics!


















They are the tank, as you can see its largely unfinished, I still need to add highlights and well, finish the silver! I am anticipating that it will look rather funky when its done, I am pretty pleased with how its turned out so far!

Anyway, now for the ideas behind my Undivided army:

The idea is that they are a legion that is extremely underpowered, relying on Warbands from Thousand Suns and World Eaters, occasionally being accompanied by Kharn The Betrayer himself, and not so frequently, Ahriman. Ahriman generally trying to get something out of leading the army (collecting a Chaos Artifact or some sort perhaps). 

They are going to be called "The Brotherhood" and, they are a pretty secretive legion, choosing to fight in the cover of darkness (perhaps in game I might try and get night fight rules in...), they are extremely lacking in troops, at last count there was 3 squads of Chaos Space Marines, numbering 10 each but they are backed by predators and vindicators, they also have 3 defilers, this gives them some backing when they go to war, also backed by bikers and chosen, the chosen are a group who choose to separate themselves from the legion, they are perhaps the greatest warriors the Legion has to offer, and they are equipped with the limited, yet most powerful hand to hand arms the Legion will offer them. 

They do also have a spall detachtment of Fallen Imperial Guard, currently far to understrength to go to battle, but as soon as they appear to be up to scratch, they will be fighting alongside the Chaos Marines. 

In effect I am actually going to be playing 3 legions, but it makes great fun to make up these kind of rules, I am going into deep planning mode, since I really want to make this army right, and to fluff, and I will write more as I go. 

I am also thinking what to do for the Chosen, perhaps using DA models, and filing off the DA iconography, and getting some Lightning claws and lots of other lovely stuff for them.

Cheers!
-Adam

Also, I shall try and get some better pics, since these ones were basically shit ;P


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good so far, sir. can't wait to see a whole squad painted up.

as for using DA models - the veterans boxed set has enough bits to make robed bodies / torsos with no, at least very little DA specific iconography [which will save on filing!]. then, just throw on some different heads and arms, and robert's your mother's brother. i'll be very interested to see how they turn out.

great fluff, as well. :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> looking good so far, sir. can't wait to see a whole squad painted up.
> 
> as for using DA models - the veterans boxed set has enough bits to make robed bodies / torsos with no, at least very little DA specific iconography [which will save on filing!]. then, just throw on some different heads and arms, and robert's your mother's brother. i'll be very interested to see how they turn out.
> 
> great fluff, as well. :grin:


I think I might end up getting them from Bits and Kits, since they are awesome, and then I can get exactly what I want for my army, including the chaos armpads. It should end up pretty cool! 

Anyway, not a lot of painting done since the rhino, but I am going to change that this week, as long as I dont get any work from school


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

'Sup guys,

Been painting some of my Thousand Sons today, and tried to find my 
charger for my camera batteries (seems my mother has thrown it...), so, I have a few pics, but I don't know how long the charge will last! 

But anywho, I would like to say that painting them in the same style as The Wraithlord is not actually as easy as it seems, for me it is pretty tricky to get the wash on right, I have been watering it down, but overall, I am loving the effect that it gives. I'm on school holidays now (5 weeks, 4 days off, woo!). 

I have basically been batch painting these, and that is pretty rare for me, but I really want to get a good "gaming standard" since I'm never happy with what I call my "best".

Anyway! Enough rambling from me, here are the pics!









There is a few bits where I will have to redo a little, so, I should be getting onto those soon 
My work area:









And my dog!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

The paint's looking a bit thick on your Marine, particularly on the head...could be the lighting, of course. 

Good luck replicating Wraithlord's technique! Looks as though you're well on your way.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> The paint's looking a bit thick on your Marine, particularly on the head...could be the lighting, of course.
> 
> Good luck replicating Wraithlord's technique! Looks as though you're well on your way.


Well, I did water it all down to the thickness of almost water . So, I'll take a look in a sec when I get back to it. I'm gonna blackline all the bits and pieces when I'm done with the tin bitz, then I'll finish the gold. 

Cheers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for the update guys...

Had a hell of a lot more of "real life"... That dog back in the forum, got put down on the 5th, and my other grandad died on the 13th of August. 

So, painting has been put on the back burner for a while...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that dude, sort RL out first then you can get back to your mini's.

P.S was you shopping at tescos today in basingstoke? as i saw a guy outside the entrance that looked just like you, if not you have a twin lucking in basingstoke..lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

fynn said:


> sorry to hear that dude, sort RL out first then you can get back to your mini's.
> 
> P.S was you shopping at tescos today in basingstoke? as i saw a guy outside the entrance that looked just like you, if not you have a twin lucking in basingstoke..lol


I was outside the one in Chineham, where the beers and wines are in a room that feels like somones garage! You should have come and asked . 

I was waiting outside with the trolley, or I was with my mum


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a small update, I had a little bit of money saved, so I decided to get some Army Painters Spray (Navy Blue and Dragon Red). To get my Khorne Berzerkers going. Basically, I just sprayed onto preprimered surfaces, and it worked well 

Very nice results, especially considering it was on to preprimered models.

Here are some pics (sorry, it's 2.30am and I'm falling asleep ;D)


















As you can see, I have changed the colour of my Ultramarines, but thats another story for another thread ..


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

I like your orginal paint of the thousand sons keep up the good work


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a small update, getting on with my own legion, got the following: 


























I am going to use 10 normal marines, and convert the other 5 into chosen. 
I also need a paint scheme for "The Brotherhood" any ideas guys? You can choose the scheme 

Edit: Don't worry, I didn't buy from GW, I got it from my local indie, and saved money!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*drools* cant wait for the army to bring some DDD - Death, Doom & Destruction


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a little update: 

I decided to get on and make my defiler as opposed to paint my Thousand Sons. But it has gone well, I have found that I can have 2 CCW on it by chopping a tiny bit of plastic of the pivot thingy on one side. So, now it's just getting hold of another CCW . 

Here are some pics:


































And this is the picture of the small bit of plastic I snipped off, this is what allows me let the whole arm pivot, I had to make a small snip on the Close Combat arm, taking off a pipe, which will let me put it on either side.










And yes I know. Mouldlines.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Alrighty, got on today and kitbashed myself some Chosen. 

Now before the pics, some fluff...

After the ambush that had destroyed over half the legion, already on the brink of extermination, the chaos space marines that had ascended to the ranks Chosen status decided to almost part from the legion itself. The Legion itself was largely Undivided, meaning it didn't rely on the chaos gods for anything, now the Chosen had become so secretive, they decided to search more about the gods of Tzeentch, Nurgle, Khorne and Slannesh. Constantly trying to harness them to help create The Brotherhood to become better fighters, tougher warriors and more fierce during bombat.

After fighting alongside some Thousand Sons some years previous, they had seen the invunerability that Tzeentch had given them. This was something that they themselves wanted, they wanted to ignore mortal wounds. Devoting themselves to Tzeentch piqued the interest of the Thousand Sons exile himself, Ahriman. Asking him to help their legion come back to full strength and knowledge of Tzeentch itself, he said that he would help them obtain this knowledge, provided that these chosen would help Ahriman do his bidding, going after the artifacts that he was searching for, and themselves obtaining them. Doing this, Ahriman provided exiles from the Thousand Sons. 

A few years after, and many battles later, The Brotherhood we're beginning to regain the losses that had been sustained, having two ten man Chaos Space Marine squads, backed up by Thousand Sons, they lacked the ferocity that some Legions had. A stroke of luck led the Legion to a planet that part of the World Eaters legion were fighting on, the legion knew of the distrust between Khorne and Tzeentch, and how Khorne despised psykers. All the legion needed was Kharne the Betrayer to agree to fight alongside The Brotherhood if they were called, they agreed, after all, why wouldn't they let down an opportunity for Blood for the Blood God?

As The Brotherhood became more and more accustomed to how the Chaos Gods worked, they could see how squads could use the advantages given to them by allowing them to devote themselves to different gods. Not only managing to utilise Tzeentch and Khorne, they also found out about Nurgle, and the way that it changes the body into something writhing and letting the devotee ignore mortal wounds, and also causing the mere mortals to become infected with every known (and some unknown) dieseases and illnesses. 

Please critisise my fluff, as I'm not brilliant at it . Cheers

Now for some pics and more info about the individuals:









This is the Aspiring Champion, he is also an Aspiring Sorcerer under the guidance under Ahriman himself. He is the main reason why The Brotherhood began to devote themselves to more and more gods. He is an incredible tactition, usually giving advice to the Lord of The Brotherhood (more on him somewhen else). He has stopped many potential catastropes for the legion, which could have potentially made the legion - Exterminated.









This is basically the bad ass killer of the squad, proving himself on more than one occasion, he has killed scores of Imperial Guardsmen, perhaps more than some of the regular Chaos Space Marine squads put together. With the rest of the squad choosing to take Melta Weapons, he takes plasma, preferring the unreliabilty of it, and also the joy of fireing red hot plasma at an enemies face. 









He is armed with a Melta for tank popping, he is also the Icon Bearer (gonna have it on his backpack). 









Melta armed Chosen...









Another melta armed Chosen

According to Imperial records, the Melta weapon that these Chaos Marines use is unrecognisable. The techmarines of the mechanicum believe them to be highly modified Flamers, that have been adapted quite crudely (to explain my rather poor conversion skills - well, lack of a hobby blade). But they are incredibly useful at destroying imperial tanks, many have felt the wrath of The Brotherhood.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

god can you believe i havent even assembled my stuff yet i just bought 3 defilers, 3 predators, 3 vindicators, 9 rhinos, and 2 daemon princes and they are just sitting on the side of my work station. ive been painting sisters of battle so ive been occupied.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I went to my local indies Grand Opening yesterday, and got about 20 minutes of painting done, and here is what I did: 










C&C Appreciated


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

with your current fluff of the legion is near oblivion, i would try to stray away from the plasma... yes its utterly awsome to watch legions of guard die but, the melta is much more reliable (it does NOT go BOOOOOOOM! when you roll a one) plus, in 5th, the downgraded the plasma and the melta is superior in most aspects minus the whole rapid fire thing

then again, that could be because i'm bias with meltas because i play sisters 

i dig your army and look forward to seeing it slowly claw its way to the battle field


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok folks! 

Long time no update, sorry about that, I have been painting (writing tutorials for Ultramarines and stripping my Ultras down). I have however, signed my Chaos up to the Army Painting Challenge! 

Here is an up to date list of what I've got painted/part painted:

5 Obliterators
10 Chaos Space Marines
5 Possessed (January's entry in the challenge)
5 Chosen
10 Terminators
Chaos Lord
Abbadon Counts as
Ahriman
Kharn The Betrayer
16 Khorne Berzerkers
3 Rhinos
Defiler 

The orange is part painted, and the green is unpainted/basecoated.

I will upload pictures soon, I might get a bit of painting done tonight, but I have some prerelease stuff to do for my ICT exam... 

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like you used a SM LR. You may want to file off the Aquila's from its treads.
And does that plasma gun on the chosen have a Handgrip? doesn't look like it. Rectify if possible.
Otherwise looking good so far.
TS's are cool too.
+Rep 

SGMAlice


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Looks like you used a SM LR. You may want to file off the Aquila's from its treads.
> And does that plasma gun on the chosen have a Handgrip? doesn't look like it. Rectify if possible.
> Otherwise looking good so far.
> TS's are cool too.
> ...


Nah, it was a chaos one, I did think about filing the aquillas on the tracks down, but I couldn't be arsed to be honest, I'm not bothered they're on the treads, but I did scratch them from the doors etc. 

Yes it does, you scared me then! , you can see it if you look carefully.

Thanks for the rep!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, i can see it now. I think i mistook it for part of his armor.
My bad 

SGMAlice


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Thought I'd do a bit of an update... Other than completing the Army Painting Challenge for February, I haven't been up to much hobby-wise. This month it's going to be harder, because on Thursday we had some bad news. My Nan died on thursday morning. Seems I've been having seriously bad luck over the past year. 

Other than that, I'm going to post some pics of me painting my Slanneshi Terminators, because they're going to look cool (and pink!).


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry to hear about your nan adam. take it easy and try and keep your chin up (i know, easier said than done0


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

fynn said:


> sorry to hear about your nan adam. take it easy and try and keep your chin up (i know, easier said than done0


I will, I've had some great advice from people!

Also, I might be moving to Basingstoke, Sad Muppets here I come!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems like an absolute age since I updated this log... 

Here is my April entry for the Army Painting Challenge:









Here is an initial pic of the Daemon Prince after a few paints are on:









And the most recent one: 









I've still got to get rid of a few black bits, but it's coming along nicely 

Still the Daemon Prince to finish, and the WE rhino to do. It's all good.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good adam, so you might be comeing to my neck of the woods then, cool, you know you be welcome at muppets, and at my place for a game or 4. keep me posted either on here or FB if you do make the move. And then you can take on my GK..........lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is my Army Painter entries from loads of different angles:


























































Hope you like them!

The Daemon Prince I'm particularly proud of, it's the first time I've really limited my Pallet, I wanted it all the blend well, so I only used Enchanted Blue + Regal Blue for the blue (who would've guessed?). The gold was just Tin Bitz and Shining Gold. Then because I wanted a slight Thousand Son's feel, I added the yellow on the shoulder pad.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

THREADROMANCY










5 Man squad for the Army Painting compo. 

Newest painted stuff, gonna finish the other three in a bit (to make it the full 8 man squad)

(They do still need a bit of a wash on various areas - but finished nonetheless)


Also, a list of everything I've painted / not painted:

5 Obliterators
1 Obliterator
10 Chaos Space Marines
5 Possessed (January's entry in the challenge)
5 Chosen
5 Terminators
10 Terminators
Chaos Lord
Abbadon Counts as
Ahriman
Kharn The Betrayer
11 Khorne Berzerkers
5 Khorne Berzerkers
7 Rhinos
1 Rhino
Defiler 
Daemon Prince
9 Thousand Sons
9 Thousand Sons

Unpainted
Painted
Part Painted


----------

